# Share your recipe



## chrys (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello

I have created a new wine making web site and have a section where you can share your recipes with readers. If you have one, I would love to be able to post it for my peeps.

Thanks
Chrys


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 10, 2010)

there is a whole big ole recipie section already here you coud direct people to ....might be easier than getting everyone to repost stuff they have already posted , but i dunno....


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, you may use our site as a link for lots of recipes but please dont steal our recipes and post them as your own.


----------

